# Porcelain Berry Vine



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

My bees have been putting nectar away since around mid to early July which is normally a complete dearth. The bees have been working a huge patch of porcelain berry vines for nectar and the density of honeybees on the vines is remarkable. I have not tasted it yet, but the curing honey also smells delicious. Seems like it has a lot of importance as a nectar source, especially in the south since it blooms when we normally are in a dearth? I know it's invasive, but I've not heard anyone talking much about it. Should we be?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Well...in terms of taste...porcelain berry honey tastes like elementary school paste, sugar, and grapefruit pith. So, good to know for next year. I'm going to leave it for winter feed...


----------

